

An algorithm to figure out your gender - erickhill
http://boingboing.net/2014/09/01/twitter-uses-an-algorithm-to-f.html

======
cauterized
The male-dominated follower data could also be explained if men tend to follow
more people than women do -- even if the gender split of total users is
roughly equal.

